# how does a reserve officer join the MPA



## seadiver (Nov 8, 2006)

I am a reserve officer with full arrest powers in my town. I am looking to join the MPA and was wondering how to go about doing so? any suggestions?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

seadiver said:


> I am a reserve officer with full arrest powers in my town. I am looking to join the MPA and was wondering how to go about doing so? any suggestions?


Arent you part of your departments union?


----------



## seadiver (Nov 8, 2006)

Negative. only full time are union our town is non civil service as well. 
I wish the reserves were union it would make me sleep better at night about my job


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

E-Mail them at:

[email protected]


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

There easy to join, with credentials!! When I worked at Mass General Hospital(reserve police), I was able to join the MPA.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If you just want an MPA sticker for your windshield wait till the Sgt. is at lunch and go in there top right drawer, he/she wont mind...


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

I think you have to be a full time officer to join. I may be wrong tho.


----------



## daxxkid (Nov 23, 2006)

GD said:


> There easy to join, with credentials!! When I worked at Mass General Hospital(reserve police), I was able to join the MPA.


When did you work there?

Just ask in your department, you should have an MPA rep.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey
I know a department that they even give the dispatchers stickers... kinda ticks me off...


----------



## mc2252 (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a reserve I useto add, and in Ashby...if we did not have reserves would have like 3 members. Frankly I was a little preferential but then again we all know those reserves who just want the membership card...dont really do anything...I just restricted it to the useful ones.... Like I said though some towns cannot survive without them and I was never told by the MPA they COULD NOT join.


----------



## seadiver (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I figured it out. I found out who the MPA rep is on my department. I dont give a flying crap about the sticker I am more looking for the insurance part of it. Well my town actually uses our reserves as part timers. Thanks for all your help 



"I would rather be judged my twelve then carried by six"


----------

